# IED Explosion Claims Life of Sergeant Jason Boyes- March 16/ 2008



## RHFC_piper (17 Mar 2008)

IED explosion claims life of Canadian soldier

Article link



> A Canadian soldier died in Afghanistan late Tuesday after he stepped on an explosive device. He was carrying out a routine foot patrol in the turbulent Panjwaii District.
> 
> The military is temporarily withholding the identity of the slain soldier at the request of the family.






RIP Soldier...


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2008)

My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## ark (17 Mar 2008)

RIP Soldier.

Tuesday? I assume this is a typo?

[edit] corrected spelling


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Mar 2008)

ark said:
			
		

> RIP Soldier.
> 
> Tuesday? I assume this is a type?



Time zones, perhaps...


----------



## deedster (17 Mar 2008)

RIP   
Condolences to family, friends and comrades of the fallen soldier,
Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## Strike (17 Mar 2008)

Article link

Day has been changed in the article in question.  It did in fact happen today.

RIP soldier.


----------



## armyvern (17 Mar 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Time zones, perhaps...



They aren't 24 hours ahead. It's a typo.

My condolances to this fine soldier's family, friends and fellow soldiers at this time of their great loss.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They aren't 24 hours ahead. It's a typo.



All the days seem to run together for me... for some reason, I thought it was Monday... I mean when the article was published (as it is Monday now).  And for some reason that made sense to me.  

Either way, this is sad news no matter what day it happened.  And as you said, Vern, condolences to the family, both civilian and military.


----------



## armoured recce man (17 Mar 2008)

my deepest condolences to the family of that brave soldier


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Mar 2008)

Again more bad news.

I am beginning to sound like a broken record.


----------



## S.Stewart (17 Mar 2008)

Bad news indeed, and a sad reality. Great loss to families.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2008)

DND News Release


News Release
Canadian Soldier Killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM / COMFEC NR-08.014 - March 16, 2008

OTTAWA - A Canadian soldier was killed today by an explosive device while participating in a joint Afghan-Canadian foot patrol in the Zangabad region, in the District of Panjwayi, approximately 35 km South-West of Kandahar City. The soldier was immediately evacuated by helicopter to the Canadian-led multinational hospital at Kandahar Airfield, where he later succumbed to his wounds. The incident occurred at approximately 8:20 p.m. Kandahar time.

The name of the deceased soldier is being temporarily withheld at the request of the family.

At the time of the incident, the soldier’s unit was conducting a dismounted presence patrol in the area with Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF). These patrols are part of the many ways ANSF and ISAF show their presence, monitor the security situation and interact with the local population.

This incident will not deter us from continuing our work with the Government and the people of Afghanistan. Incidents like this one prove that, along with our Afghan National Security Force partners, Canadians need to continue working to bring about peace and security in the region.

We have lost a fine Canadian today, and our hearts go out to the family and friends of this brave soldier.


----------



## manhole (17 Mar 2008)

RIP, soldier........condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2008)

Damn. RIP soldier, we will remember you


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2008)

Some days, it seems like several in a row - condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen...


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2008)

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen Sgt Jason Boyes 

His name liveth forevermore.
Rest, your service is done.  We'll take over from hereon in
At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## muffin (17 Mar 2008)

RIP - condolences to friends and family of the fallen.


----------



## GUNS (17 Mar 2008)

A fallen soldier has left us,
but he did not go alone.

For a part of us went with him,
the day God had called him home.

Rest well, Brave Soldier


----------



## CdnArtyWife (17 Mar 2008)

I send my family's condolences to the family, friends, and unit of the fallen.

RIP soldier, we all mourn your loss.

CAW


----------



## ballz (17 Mar 2008)

RIP


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Mar 2008)

Sigh....

RIP and thank you


----------



## military granny (17 Mar 2008)

My condolences to the family and friends of another great Canadian hero taken from us too soon.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Mar 2008)

RIP Troop  :cdnsalute:


----------



## simysmom99 (17 Mar 2008)

My best to the soldier's family, friends and comrades.  RIP.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Mar 2008)

Rest in Peace my comrade...
There is no greater love than to lay down one's life for another.....I'm sorry about the quote, its not exactly as read.


----------



## R933ex (17 Mar 2008)

soildier you will be missed. RIP to you...and to the family, you know many are thinking of you right now.


----------



## Celticgirl (17 Mar 2008)

R.I.P. Soldier


----------



## BigRudy (17 Mar 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/03/17/soldier-canadian.html

The fallen has been identified as Sgt Jason Boyes of 2PPCLI. God Speed.


----------



## ladybugmabj (17 Mar 2008)

God Speed, Sgt. Boyes...
Your job is done...RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2008)

RIP Sgt. Boyes


----------



## Pte.Butt (17 Mar 2008)

Rest in peace my brother! You did your job well.


----------



## RHFC_piper (17 Mar 2008)

DND News Release 




> Name of Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan released
> 
> NR–08.015 - March 17, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## BernDawg (17 Mar 2008)

RIP Sgt.
Tough day all around.


----------



## fire_guy686 (17 Mar 2008)

Rest Easy Brother. Thoughts and Prayers with his family.


----------



## Teeps74 (17 Mar 2008)

Stand down Sgt, you have done your part. RIP.


----------



## 2 Cdo (17 Mar 2008)

We'll miss you Jason. My sincerest condolences to your family.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (17 Mar 2008)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2008)

Statement by the MND

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of canadian soldier in Afghanistan
NR-08.018 - March 17, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

"I would like to offer my most sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Sergeant Jason Boyes who died tragically yesterday in Afghanistan.

Sergeant Boyes was an extremely brave Canadian who made the ultimate sacrifice while proudly serving his country. This is a tragic loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.

Sergeant Boyes was killed by an explosive device while on a foot patrol in the Zanghabad region, in Panjwayi district. These patrols are part of the many ways that members of the Canadian Forces show their presence, monitor the security situation and interact with the local population. The efforts of Canada's soldiers are making a difference in southern Afghanistan and their sustained presence in the region will allow for reconstruction and development to continue.

-30- 

Sergeant Jason Boyes was a member of the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian light infantry, based in Shilo Manitoba.


----------



## BinRat55 (17 Mar 2008)

I am proud to have served in the CF with all these great men and women.  I only hope one day i'll measure up half as tall.

Rest easy my friend.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Mar 2008)

RIP to the fallen sergeant, and condolences to his family.


----------



## Richie (17 Mar 2008)

Rest In Peace, Sgt. Jason Boyes. 

Thank you for protecting my Freedom.


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2008)

Slain soldier described as family man, 'warrior' , CTV.ca News Staff



> A Canadian soldier killed late Sunday while on a routine foot patrol in Afghanistan's turbulent Panjwaii District has been identified.
> 
> Sgt. Jason Boyes of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man., was killed after he stepped on an explosive device.
> The 32-year-old was born in Napanee, Ont. (earlier reports had him from Lynn Lake, Man.). He is the first Canadian to be killed while on foot patrol in nearly a year.
> ...



More on article link


----------



## devil39 (17 Mar 2008)

My sincerest condolences to the family and friends of Sgt Boyes. 

He was as fine a soldier as I have ever served with, and a natural leader who always set the example.  

RIP Sgt Boyes.


----------



## combatbuddha (17 Mar 2008)

Did my JLC/ JNCO with Boyes. He voluntarily dropped out of the JNCO portion to deploy with Athena in '02, citing that the chickenshit course could be done at any time, and going to war with his company was his #1 priority. Something to be said about mission before self.
RIP


----------



## military granny (18 Mar 2008)

OTTAWA, Ont. - Our fallen soldier, Sergeant Jason Boyes, 32, 2nd Battalion, Princes Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry (2 PPCLI), based out of Shilo, Manitoba, is scheduled to return home to Canada tomorrow.

Where: 8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When: Wednesday, March 19, 2:00 p.m.
What: At the wishes of the family, there will be no media permitted on the tarmac and no interviews will be given. 

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of National Defence, Laurie Hawn, and other dignitaries.


----------



## 29CARR (18 Mar 2008)

Sgt Boyes:
Thank you for your leadership and efforts in the Army and your ultimate sacrifice.  I pray for you, your family and comrades left behind.  Many people will benefit from your work for many generations to come.  May you Rest in Peace.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Mar 2008)

I just got back from an overpass (Victoria Park)above the "Highway of Heroes"  We stood there, about 5-10 police, 1 police dog, a few paramedics, all of their vehicles with lights going and about 15-20 civilians.  Our flags hanging all over the overpass.  Thousands of vehicles passed under us,  hundreds honked and waved.  First one police car with lights and sirens, then another and another.  The highway emptied of ALL vehicles, and then a large group of police cars followed a hearse, another and another, I don't even remember the amount because it was hard to see through the tears.  All the EMS, police officers saluted and we all stood there waving.  Every single car in the entourage had someone waving at us.  And one of the hearses had a few hands out the window waving at us.  It was only about 30 seconds of my life, very emotional, and something that I will never forget. 
And I appreciate the sacrifice of Sgt. Boyes and my heart goes out to his family and brothers in arms.  They have all been dealt a heavy blow and I hope that will one day be able to find joy in life again.  Rest in Peace, Jason.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## old medic (26 Mar 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2008/03/26/boyes-funeral.html

Funeral held for soldier killed in Afghanistan
Spent much of his career at Shilo military base in Manitoba



> A funeral was held Wednesday at Canadian Forces Base Shilo for Sgt. Jason Boyes, 10 days after the soldier was killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Boyes, 32, was on foot patrol March 16 when he was killed by a roadside bomb in the volatile Panjwaii district of Kandahar province. He was just days into his third tour of duty in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


With files from the Canadian Press


----------

